
Working in Oxford university - amjadcsu
Hello,<p>I am a Sys admin&#x2F;Devops with over 10 years experience.  At my current job, i am getting good pay and savings, though career wise , it is a hole with no career&#x2F;professional growth. 
I had applied to oxford university and am in final stages of hiring process. Though salary is way less and savings is also less.<p>With a family of 2 kids , what would you folks suggest? Jump to oxford  or stay put where i am currently and make savings ?
======
aorth
You only live once. Go to Oxford. It's not like you're going to quit your job
and move to an island in the Indian Ocean.

